# My mantids, lots of pics



## Techuser (Feb 17, 2006)

Most of them are old pics, actualy i´m only with 3 mantids

All the pics of green mantids, are just of one mantid :B


----------



## Ian (Feb 17, 2006)

Those, I have to say, are stunning images!


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Feb 17, 2006)

the green ones mouth's massive!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting these. I love good photography, and your photos are some of the best I have seen of mantids.

Have a good day!

Hilly


----------



## Jwonni (Feb 18, 2006)

Same here great pics thanks for sharing with us

lovely mantids


----------



## dakota (Feb 18, 2006)

what kind of mantis is it :?:


----------



## Techuser (Feb 18, 2006)

=D

Dakota, the green one? i´m almost sure it´s Oxyopsis gracilis. Ian and Rick told me


----------



## dakota (Feb 18, 2006)

o cool where can i find one?


----------



## Techuser (Feb 18, 2006)

I dunno, i found mine here inside home


----------



## dakota (Feb 18, 2006)

ok, u live un usa?


----------



## Techuser (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope, live in Brazil


----------



## Christian (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi.

It seems to be an _Oxyopsis_, but I suppose it may be another species than _gracilis_.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Lee2k4 (Feb 19, 2006)

Amazing pictures


----------

